# Fisher and Annie ROCK!!!



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

I saw it . AWESOME WORK!!! Four to go. You and Fisher were great! Down a little after the first series to rocking it in second and third series to pull out a great pass. YOU ROCK!!!!!
Jim


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay Annie! Yay Fisher!!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats! Sounds like you had a pretty good day, except for the rear ending x 2!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOOO HOOOOOO! Congrats on your first leg!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wait--so is this a first leg for MH?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes first Master pass! Our first test. Had to handle on triple in the first series but was clean from then on out and good blinds. I am VERY proud of my fisher and for ME keeping it together.
On our way out of town Friday I was stopped waiting at a red light and a girl in a VW bug ran into me, crunched the front of her car but didn't do anything to mine.
Saturday night in Okeechobee leaving the hunt test, waiting at a red light, teenage boy with big Ford pickup did the same thing -- however his car is a lot tougher than a VW and it smooshed in the spare tire on my tailgate (I have a CR-V) which distorted the whole tailgate, now it's hard to open and close it, and the little window in the back that I can open, won't latch shut any more. 
Hey if it takes a few knocks to the Honda to get it done, I'm willing to do it!!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That's fantastic! Congrats! But sorry about your car


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

First pass first test? That's stupendous!

(Sorry about the car, unless you secretly have a death wish for it--hope insurance will then take care of it for you)


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations Annie and Fisher!!! AWESOME JOB!!!!

Sorry about the car, bet that was scary. I mean I assume your dog was with you.... in the back. GEESH! I would kill someone if they hit my car with my dogs in the car.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Bandana pom-pom dance for Fishies first MH pass!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

sterregold said:


> Bandana pom-pom dance for Fishies first MH pass!


I prefer the foo-foo hand jive, but thanks!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

FANTASTIC!!! Congratulations to Fisher and Annie.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats Annie and Fisher!!! I knew you guys could do it!!!


----------

